

101 Great Computer Programming Quotes - pghimire
http://www.devtopics.com/101-great-computer-programming-quotes/

======
tzs
That could have been a good list if it didn't have so many errors. There are
some where the attributed person never said anything remotely like the quote
(e.g., Bill Gates and 640k), and many where it looks like what is quoted is
some second hand or third hand or worse retelling from memory of the original
quote, so the wording has drifted significantly.

